# Seasonal Canine Illness



## patp (Apr 30, 2007)

The Animal Health Trust are collecting evidence of this illness. It manifests as serious lethargy with diarrhoea and vomiting and has been fatal is quite a few cases.
The AHT have posted on Facebook that there is a chance that Harvest Mites might have a part to play in the illness in some way. They are advising owners to spray their dog with Fiprinol (Frontline) before entering woodland.

More info on SCI can be found here http://www.aht.org.uk/cms-display/seasonal_illness.html


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

He will just have to take his chance

He beat the odds once

There comes a time when they like us just have to hope for the best

I can't protect him from everything

Anymore than I can protect my loved ones

Aldra


----------

